# Unsupported signal. Check your device output.



## rocstar96

I have 9500GT with an HDMI out and a Sony bravia KLV-22S570A But i the TV wont work, I installed the latest driver for my video card but it still wont work, I just wasted 35 bucks for this hdmi cable and it just wont work. what the f, If anyone knows how to work this thing please tell. Any comments will be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Try changing the refresh rate maybe, as it could be unsupported.


----------



## rocstar96

How? I cant even access bios screen.


----------



## rocstar96

Yea, Anyone?


----------



## redalert

does the TV have more than 1 HDMI slot?


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 
How? I cant even access bios screen.









Do it on another monitor first, set the res to like 800x600 and a low refresh and try it out on the TV.


----------



## rocstar96

Ok ill try


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
does the TV have more than 1 HDMI slot?

yes


----------



## rocstar96

Ok, I tried 800x600 and 60hz but id still didnt work, anyone got more ideas? whats the problem? TV, cable, GPU?


----------



## rocstar96

Anyone?


----------



## rocstar96

Bump.


----------



## rocstar96

Someone pretty please help me!


----------



## rocstar96

bump.


----------



## Mr Bear

What gfx card do you have? You would need to enable a 2nd monitor option in the screen settings in order for it to show up.


----------



## rocstar96

Sorry for the late reply, I thought no one will ever help me, i have a 9500GT


----------



## rocstar96

***UPDATE***

I managed to Make "Sony TV" on nVidia control panel. I dont know how, I just tried to connect the vga and HDMI Cables onto the TV AND I saw a resolution at nVidia control panel 1920x1080 (native) But when i try to select it, Unsupported signal. Check your device output. I think im close finding a solution for this


----------



## Fr0sty

can you post the full spec of the monitor you want to run ?????

from the manufacturer site


----------



## rocstar96

HERE


----------



## Fr0sty

Resolution 1366 x 768 with a refresh rate of 50hz

try it see if its good


----------



## rocstar96

1360x768 at 60Hz , Good.

Using VGA cable


----------



## Fr0sty

have you tried the hdmi cable ???? at 1080P res ?


----------



## rocstar96

Yes, But it says, Unsupported signal, check device output. but when i try vga cable, Unsupported signal, check *PC* output. Im about to throw my pc outside the window lol


----------



## Fr0sty

1920 x 1080 60 hz and if it doesnt work stay at the first resolution .... because thats all that i could find


----------



## rocstar96

Still nothing, But hey, Thanks for the help, Ill try to do some stuff and research, in the meantime, Stay frosty.


----------



## Fr0sty

no prob still here

anyway here's what the site from sony state

Display Resolution HD Ready 1366 x 768 .... so this = to 720p right???? how come they advertise it at 1080p ?????

Video Signal 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 1080i, 720p, 1080/24p (HDMI™), 1080p (HDMI™ / Component)


----------



## this n00b again

1) your tv is 720p

2) you paid way too much for an hdmi cable
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2

3) Some tv's have issues with HDMI port 1 and PC's
If you have another HDMI port, plug it in on that port

4) (probably not the issue) If you're pc has onboard video, disable it, or enable using pci-e as your primary/default graphics adapter in the bios.

supported by your tv:
Colour System NTSC 3.58, NTSC 4.43 (AV only), PAL, PAL60 (AV only), SECAM

are you in asia or Americas?

connect the the vga to a computer lcd screen and the hdmi to your tv. Try cloning or extending your desktop to the tv while using the lcd screen as primary.

the reason it's advertised at 1080p is because it can take a 1080p signal and scale it down.


----------



## rocstar96

Yeah thats what i tought and bought a HDMI cable


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
1) your tv is 720p

2) you paid way too much for an hdmi cable
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2

3) Some tv's have issues with HDMI port 1 and PC's
If you have another HDMI port, plug it in on that port

4) (probably not the issue) If you're pc has onboard video, disable it, or enable using pci-e as your primary/default graphics adapter in the bios.

supported by your tv:
Colour System NTSC 3.58, NTSC 4.43 (AV only), PAL, PAL60 (AV only), SECAM

are you in asia or Americas?

connect the the vga to a computer lcd screen and the hdmi to your tv. Try cloning or extending your desktop to the tv while using the lcd screen as primary.

the reason it's advertised at 1080p is because it can take a 1080p signal and scale it down.

1. But, wht does it say 1080p? maybe its HD Ready 1080p
2. No comment. lol
3. Tried on other port, still nothing
4. Yeah its not the issue.
5. I am asian
6. The 15' LCD goes 640x480 and TV still says unsupported blablabla


----------



## Fr0sty

well if your tv only does 720p you cant force it to do higher res so the Resolution 1366 x 768 with a refresh rate of 60 hz would be perfect


----------



## rocstar96

Yeah, Maybe youre right, but why wont the HDMI cable work?


----------



## this n00b again

you are in asia?
lol it doesn't matter to me if you're an asian. i was just trying to see if you're using pal or ntsc.
can you change the refresh rate output on the hdmi?


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


you are in asia?
lol it doesn't matter to me if you're an asian. i was just trying to see if you're using pal or ntsc.
can you change the refresh rate output on the hdmi?


What do you mean?


----------



## this n00b again

where are you physically located?


----------



## rocstar96

In my house, lol, Philippines


----------



## this n00b again

i don't suppose you have a dvi to hdmi converter?

also i don't suppose you have like a dvd player with hdmi or ps3 or something would you?

try plugging in another hdmi source.


----------



## rocstar96

I dont


----------



## NomNomNom

are you getting any kind of messages such ac HDCP or HDCP non compliant


----------



## rocstar96

No.


----------



## Krusher33

Ever figure it out? I have same issue, different tv and video card though.


----------



## harishgayatri

Dude it has to work. My connection to my TV is via HDMI.

Have a look at my sig. I have a 19 inch Sony Bravia T-Series 16:10 TV which is a pain in the A**









Try this out. These res works for my TV

Don't try these with nVidia control Panel.

Instead do this go to Display settings via Windows > Click on Advanced settings > Click on monitor tab then *Tick* on *Hide modes that this monitor cannot display* & *Experiment on 50Hz on HDMI connection*.

800x600 at 50Hz (does not work at 60Hz)
1024x768 at 50Hz (does not work at 60Hz)
1280x720 at 50Hz (does not work at 60Hz)
1280x768 at 50/60Hz (try both Pretty sure 60Hz wont work)
1360x768 at 50 (does not work at 60Hz)
1280x800 at 50/60Hz (works on both only via HDMI)
1440x900 at 50/60Hz (works on both only via HDMI)
1680x1050 at 50/60Hz (works on both only via HDMI)
1776x1080 at 50/60Hz (works on both only via HDMI)
1920x1080 at 50/60Hz (works on both only via HDMI)

BIOS does not work for me too in my 19 inch but works Out of Box on my 32 inch

If I am not wrong only the smaller TV's below 32 inchers have a problem of setting the res right with Computers.


----------

